# A cerca da pronúncia do "L" e do "O"



## Oliveiratadeu

Quando a pronúncia do "L" se tornou semelhante a do "U"? Estudando algo de filosofia, recebi um pequeno discurso de Mário Ferreira dos Santos, grande filósofo brasileiro.
  A certo momento dessa gravação, ele diz "maLINtencionados". Eu, ao contrário dele, falo "maU intencionado". E creio sê-la da primeira metade do século vinte.
                                         *
É correto ou até mesmo preferível pronunciar certo "O"? "Eu falO assim" ou "Eu falU assim"?


----------



## guihenning

A vocalização do L ocorreu no início do século XX e parece ter tido início já no fim do século XIX
A pronúncia do <o> átono pós-tônico é /u/ desde o século XV e é a única pronúncia padrão em toda a lusofonia.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> A vocalização do L ocorreu no início do século XX e parece ter tido início já no fim do século XIX
> A pronúncia do <o> átono pós-tônico é /u/ desde o século XV e é a única pronúncia padrão em toda a lusofonia.



Posso dizer que a palavra "mau" surgiu dessa mudança? Mau/mal vem de "malus, a, um". Ou surgiram concomitante — malus - l=maus;malus - us=mal?


----------



## guihenning

Não, "mau" surge da queda do L intervocálico latino na gênese do português.


----------



## Nonstar

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Quando a pronúncia do "L" se tornou semelhante a do "U"? Estudando algo de filosofia, recebi um pequeno discurso de Mário Ferreira dos Santos, grande filósofo brasileiro.
> A certo momento dessa gravação, ele diz "maLINtencionados". Eu, ao contrário dele, falo "maU intencionado". E creio sê-la da primeira metade do século vinte.
> *
> É correto ou até mesmo preferível pronunciar certo "O"? "Eu falO assim" ou "Eu falU assim"?


Se não me engano, Curitibanos falam assim. "Eu falOOOOO." "LeitEEE quentEEE". Acho que é assim. Tenho um amigo de lá. Torcedor do AtléticOOO. Descendente de alemães, até o nome!


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Nonstar said:


> Se não me engano, Curitibanos falam assim. "Eu falOOOOO." "LeitEEE quentEEE". Acho que é assim. Tenho um amigo de lá. Torcedor do AtléticOOO. Descendente de alemães, até o nome!



Mas se eu quiser pronunciar as vogais certo, estarei errado em fazê-lo? Às vezes pronuncio-as certinho, que eu nem perco as estribeiras quando falo. Non sei se é frescura minha, mas me parece que isso exige a fala direta e sem pausa, o que não acontece com as letras "u" e "i", que se arrastam no tempo. As vogais "o" e "e" dão mais força a sentenças, ao que me parece.


----------



## guihenning

Pode pronunciar como queira. Ao pronunciar as vogais tal qual são escritas não estará falando a pronúncia padrão, só isso.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Pode pronunciar como queira. Ao pronunciar as vogais tal qual são escritas não estará falando a pronúncia padrão, só isso.



Talvez seja falta de vocábulos certos.

Aproveitando a mãozinha do senhor: isso ocorre com o "e"? Como o colega disse acima, algumas pessoas realmente pronunciam o "e" como está escrito "LeitE quentE quE ardE o dentE da gentE". Quando pronúncia veio primeiro?


----------



## guihenning

A redução vocálica é característica normal do português e afeta todas as vogais em posição átona, especialmente se pós-tônicas.
A pronúncia curitibana (sulista, no geral) tem influência das línguas dos imigrantes. Já há muito tempo que em português o E final se pronuncia /i/ e já há muito tempo é a pronúncia padrão.


----------



## visconde

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Quando a pronúncia do "L" se tornou semelhante a do "U"? Estudando algo de filosofia, recebi um pequeno discurso de Mário Ferreira dos Santos, grande filósofo brasileiro.
> A certo momento dessa gravação, ele diz "maLINtencionados". Eu, ao contrário dele, falo "maU intencionado". E creio sê-la da primeira metade do século vinte.


Voto a favor da reinstituição dessa pronúncia no Brasil. Ia ajudar muito noutras coisas mais também.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

visconde said:


> Voto a favor da reinstituição dessa pronúncia no Brasil. Ia ajudar muito noutras coisas mais também.



  Se o senhor puder falar mais a respeito, eu agradeço de todo o coração.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

@visconde e @guihenning, eis o discurso:

E mais do que nunca nos falta um Sócrates. Precisamos não de um, mas de milhares, centenas de milhares de Sócrates, que vão às praças públicas denunciar os falsos sábios. Homens que vão mostrar que essa invasão de falsas idéias, essa invasão de teorias mal fundadas de velhos erros do passado que são ressuscitados, retirados dos montes de lixo, de tudo quanto a humanidade produziu de inferior e que volta tudo isso agora como se fosse a última palavra do saber. Nós precisamos de centenas de milhares de Sócrates para denunciar tudo isso e mostrar ponto por ponto onde estão os erros, onde outra vez o cepticismo e as más ervas, que são as más idéias, estão invadindo o campo cultural moderno e ameaçando não corromper apenas uma cidade ou um povo mas toda a humanidade.
A essa luta, a essa ação é que eu apelo àqueles que tem um verdadeiro amor pelo conhecimento, àqueles que queiram dedicar-se ao genuíno saber, àqueles que queiram examinar não só a origem dessas idéias mas também a falsidade dos seus fundamentos para poder denunciá-los. São erros refutados com antecedência até de milênios. São erros milenares, erros que talvez tenham origem muito mais antiga e que já tenham sido refutados por ciclos culturais que nós hoje desconhecemos. Pois esses erros retornam com novas embalagens, apresentando-se como se fossem a última novidade, a última criação, o último fruto da árvore da ciência, quando na verdade é uma erva que subiu pelos galhos e apresentou seus frutos ácidos como se fossem os frutos da verdadeira árvore.
Eu conclamo a juventude de hoje que não se torne aquela juventude que perseguiu sempre os grandes homens, aquela juventude que perseguiu Sócrates, aquela juventude que perseguiu os Pitagóricos, aquela juventude que levou à condenação, à morte Anaxagóras, mas sim aquela juventude que apoiou Platão, que apoiou Aristóteles no Liceu, que apoiou Pitágoras no seu instituto, aquela juventude estudioso, aquela juventude que dedica o melhor de sua vida para formar o seu conhecimento, aquela juventude que quer ser capaz de assumir as rédeas do amanhã e não uma juventude que quer apenas ser uma massa de manobra de políticos demagógicos e mal-intencionados, uma juventude que apenas quer ser uma juventude de agitação mas sim um juventude construtora, uma juventude realizadora, uma juventude que lança para a história da humanidade os maiores nomes e os maiores vultos, aqueles que vão servir amanhã de exemplo e vão pontilhar a história com chamas gloriosas que serão para sempre vivas e iluminando todas as épocas futuras.


----------



## guihenning

Não entendo bem como este discurso se relaciona com a pronúncia do L no Brasil.


visconde said:


> Voto a favor da reinstituição dessa pronúncia no Brasil. Ia ajudar muito noutras coisas mais também.


Não se reinstituem pronúncias em nenhuma língua. Isso não existe e não é plausível, nem em ditaduras uma tentativa dessas teria efeito. O L no Brasil era velarizado como o luso [ɫ], por ser continuação do sistema português, mas foi se vocalizando até virar [w]. É uma evolução fonética mais ou menos comum e é mais provável que o ele português se vocalize e passe a ser pronunciado como o nosso do que nós passarmos a pronunciá-lo como fazíamos antes da vocalização.
Sobre o O que é pronunciado /u/ no Brasil e em em Portugal, é a única pronúncia padrão que ocorre desde muito antes de os portugueses pisarem os pés no Brasil.


----------



## Nonstar

Essa transformação do /l/ em /u/ ocorreu no inglês britânico, especificamente londrino, o _cockney. _


----------



## visconde

guihenning said:


> Não se reinstituem pronúncias em nenhuma língua. Isso não existe e não é plausível, nem em ditaduras uma tentativa dessas teria efeito. O L no Brasil era velarizado como o luso [ɫ], por ser continuação do sistema português, mas foi se vocalizando até virar [w]. É uma evolução fonética mais ou menos comum e é mais provável que o ele português se vocalize e passe a ser pronunciado como o nosso do que nós passarmos a pronuciá-lo como fazíamos antes da vocalização.


A pronúncia do latim o foi. E o plural de "mal" segue velarizado. Por que será? Há esperança.


----------



## Nonstar

Percebi, só agora, que o título do fio é sobre, na verdade, uma cerca!!! Tal cerca ainda não foi discutida.
Fascinante!


----------



## Tony100000

Acerca de Vs. a cerca de


----------



## Nonstar

Tony100000 said:


> Acerca de Vs. a cerca de


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Não entendo bem como este discurso se relaciona com a pronúncia do L no Brasil.



  Em "e não uma juventude que quer apenas ser uma massa de manobra de políticos demagógicos e mal-intencionados", o filósofo brasileiro pronunciou o L, e ele morreu em 68.


----------



## visconde

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Em "e não uma juventude que quer apenas ser uma massa de manobra de políticos demagógicos e mal-intencionados", o filósofo brasileiro pronunciou o L.


Ele pronuncia só L, uma pequena pausa, e depois IN, ou tudo junto: LIN?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

visconde said:


> Ele pronuncia só L, uma pequena pausa, e depois IN, ou tudo junto: LIN?


MaLINtencionados. E ainda com uma tal força, que só o oradores dos séculos passados tem (pobre arte morta...).


----------



## Nonstar

Não vos preocupais, muita gente ainda fala "malemá".


----------



## visconde

Oliveiratadeu said:


> E ainda com uma tal força, que só o oradores dos séculos passados tem (pobre arte morta...).


Qual a data do discurso?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

O que torna impossível a restauração de um processo em uma época que tem tantos meios de controle e influência?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

visconde said:


> Qual a data do discurso?



Não sei, mas se ele morreu em 68, é de certo entre o final da primeira metade do século XX e o começo da segunda. Ele morreu aos 61 anos, idade do começo da atividade de um filósofo...


----------



## visconde

Foi indicação do Olavo?


----------



## Guigo

visconde said:


> Foi indicação do Olavo?



Difícil.
Mário Ferreira dos Santos considerava-se um anarquista e é listado como sendo um "socialista libertário".
Mário Ferreira dos Santos – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## visconde

Guigo said:


> Difícil.
> Mário Ferreira dos Santos considerava-se um anarquista e é listado como sendo um "socialista libertário".


Se algum dia precisarem de exemplo duma contradição em termos...


----------



## guihenning

visconde said:


> A pronúncia do latim o foi. E o plural de "mal" segue velarizado. Por que será? Há esperança.


Onde leu isso e quais são os dados? Se a pronúncia do latim tivesse sido regularizada freando as inovações, estaríamos ainda hoje falando latim.
"Males" não é velarizado no Brasil [ˈma.lɪs], só em Portugal [ˈma.ɫ(ə)ʃ].
Não é preciso pensar muito para saber que se a regra do plural se aplicasse a "mal" teríamos "mais", que já havia antes na língua e que causaria mal-entendidos. É, portanto, a única exceção. 


Oliveiratadeu said:


> O que torna impossível a restauração de um processo em uma época que tem tantos meios de controle e influência?


Todas as línguas com ele velarizado em coda correm o risco de fazê-lo tão velar a ponto de naturalmente vocalizá-lo. É o que aconteceu com o dialeto londrino (cockney), como bem disse Nonstar, e é o que aconteceu no português do Brasil. Considerando a pronúncia portuguesa corrente, eu diria que há uma chance razoavelmente grande de se vocalizar também em Portugal no futuro. No Brasil é mudança que já se fez, não está em curso. Só há poucos resquícios de ele velar em solo brasileiro e é provável que vá desaparecer por completo em pouquíssimo tempo. Nenhum meio de controle pode reger a pronúncia de maneira artificial. Quando a questão é pronúncia duma língua o buraco é bem mais embaixo. Se a elite brasileira passar a naturalmente velarizar o ele, pode ser que essa pronúncia se generalize, mas apenas se ocorrer naturalmente. Decidir amanhã que o ele se velariza e querer que seja a pronúncia padrão não tem pé nem cabeça e nunca tocaria a tona da realidade.

Ainda sobre o discurso do filósofo: ele não velarizou o ele ao discursar, o que houve foi uma _liaison_ ou sandhi consonantal, como queira. O português e o francês amam _liaison _como os usuários [ʊ͜zʊ.zʊˈaɾjʊs] deste fórum podem perceber. A _liaison _do ele não é comum, é verdade, mas pode ocorrer.
Falando em francês, estou quase certo de que a vocalização do ele também ocorreu naquela língua: _martel > marteau _[maʁto]


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Onde leu isso e quais são os dados? Se a pronúncia do latim tivesse sido regularizada freando as inovações, estaríamos ainda hoje falando latim.
> "Males" não é velarizado no Brasil [ˈma.lɪs], só em Portugal [ˈma.ɫ(ə)ʃ].
> Não é preciso pensar muito para saber que se a regra do plural se aplicasse a "mal" teríamos "mais", que já havia antes na língua e que causaria mal-entendidos. É, portanto, a única exceção.
> 
> Todas as línguas com ele velarizado em coda correm o risco de fazê-lo tão velar a ponto de naturalmente vocalizá-lo. É o que aconteceu com o dialeto londrino (cockney), como bem disse Nonstar, e é o que aconteceu no português do Brasil. Considerando a pronúncia portuguesa corrente, eu diria que há uma chance razoavelmente grande de se vocalizar também em Portugal no futuro. No Brasil é mudança que já se fez, não está em curso. Só há poucos resquícios de ele velar em solo brasileiro e é provável que vá desaparecer por completo em pouquíssimo tempo. Nenhum meio de controle pode reger a pronúncia de maneira artificial. Quando a questão é pronúncia duma língua o buraco é bem mais embaixo. Se a elite brasileira passar a naturalmente velarizar o ele, pode ser que essa pronúncia se generalize, mas apenas se ocorrer naturalmente. Decidir amanhã que o ele se velariza e querer que seja a pronúncia padrão não tem pé nem cabeça e nunca tocaria a tona da realidade.
> 
> Ainda sobre o discurso do filósofo: ele não velarizou o ele ao discursar, o que houve foi uma _liaison_ ou sandhi consonantal, como queira. O português e o francês amam _liaison _como os usuários [ʊ͜zʊ.zʊˈaɾjʊs] deste fórum podem perceber. A _liaison _do ele não é comum, é verdade, mas pode ocorrer.
> Falando em francês, estou quase certo de que a vocalização do ele também ocorreu naquela língua: _martel > marteau_



Em se tratando do ensino da fonética e da oratória, de quanto em quanto tempo a fonética muda. Interesso-me em oratória, que não estudo com afinco por enquanto, e gostaria de saber se essas mudanças atrapalham esse ensino, assim como a diferença dos dialetos.


----------



## guihenning

Não entendo de oratória, apenas de fonética. Não posso opinar.


----------



## visconde

guihenning said:


> Onde leu isso e quais são os dados? Se a pronúncia do latim tivesse sido regularizada freando as inovações, estaríamos ainda hoje falando latim.
> "Males" não é velarizado no Brasil [ˈma.lɪs], só em Portugal [ˈma.ɫ(ə)ʃ].
> Não é preciso pensar muito para saber que se a regra do plural se aplicasse a "mal" teríamos "mais", que já havia antes na língua e que causaria mal-entendidos. É, portanto, a única exceção.
> 
> Todas as línguas com ele velarizado em coda correm o risco de fazê-lo tão velar a ponto de naturalmente vocalizá-lo. É o que aconteceu com o dialeto londrino (cockney), como bem disse Nonstar, e é o que aconteceu no português do Brasil. Considerando a pronúncia portuguesa corrente, eu diria que há uma chance razoavelmente grande de se vocalizar também em Portugal no futuro. No Brasil é mudança que já se fez, não está em curso. Só há poucos resquícios de ele velar em solo brasileiro e é provável que vá desaparecer por completo em pouquíssimo tempo. Nenhum meio de controle pode reger a pronúncia de maneira artificial. Quando a questão é pronúncia duma língua o buraco é bem mais embaixo. Se a elite brasileira passar a naturalmente velarizar o ele, pode ser que essa pronúncia se generalize, mas apenas se ocorrer naturalmente. Decidir amanhã que o ele se velariza e querer que seja a pronúncia padrão não tem pé nem cabeça e nunca tocaria a tona da realidade.
> 
> Ainda sobre o discurso do filósofo: ele não velarizou o ele ao discursar, o que houve foi uma _liaison_ ou sandhi consonantal, como queira. O português e o francês amam _liaison _como os usuários [ʊ͜zʊ.zʊˈaɾjʊs] deste fórum podem perceber. A _liaison _do ele não é comum, é verdade, mas pode ocorrer.
> Falando em francês, estou quase certo de que a vocalização do ele também ocorreu naquela língua: _martel > marteau _[maʁto]


A pronúncia do latim nos estudos clássicos se chama pronúncia restaurada em oposição à pronúncia recebida, como você certamente sabe. Quando ao velarizado, desculpe, usei um termo que não domino. Quis só dizer que o L de males não soa u.


----------



## guihenning

A pronúncia restaurada só serve para fins investigativos ou para fins filológicos que busquem reproduzir uma pronúncia duma língua que já não tem falantes nativos, como é o caso do latim. Há provas de que em latim clássico _FACERE _se pronunciava [faːke.re] "fáquere", mas em em latim vulgar a pronúncia já se assemelhava provavelmente a [faːt͡ʃe.re] "fátchere", o que produziu _fazer._
Camões rimava "muito" com "fruito" (fruto), o que sugere que à época "muito" ainda não era nasalizado. A pronúncia restaurada de muito é, portanto, oral e não nasal, diferente da corrente.
Pronúncia restaurada tem este fim, não se pode utilizar dela para ditar regras de ortoépia numa língua corrente como é o caso do português. Se assim fosse, os puristas poderiam dizer que a pronúncia de muito deve ser [ˈmuj.tʊ] por ser a pronúncia de Camões, em vez da atual [ˈmũj̃.tʊ]. Mas nem mesmo os mais ferozes dos puristas cometem tal disparate.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> A pronúncia restaurada só serve para fins investigativos ou para fins filológicos que busquem reproduzir uma pronúncia duma língua que já não tem falantes nativos, como é o caso do latim. Há provas de que em latim clássico _FACERE _se pronunciava [faːke.re] "fáquere", mas em em latim vulgar a pronúncia já se assemelhava provavelmente a [faːt͡ʃe.re] "fátchere", o que produziu _fazer._
> Camões rimava "muito" com "fruito" (fruto), o que sugere que à época "muito" ainda não era nasalizado. A pronúncia restaurada de muito é, portanto, oral e não nasal, diferente da corrente.
> Pronúncia restaurada tem este fim, não se pode utilizar dela para ditar regras de ortoépia numa língua corrente como é o caso do português. Se assim fosse, os puristas poderiam dizer que a pronúncia de muito deve ser [ˈmuj.tʊ] por ser a pronúncia de Camões, em vez da atual [ˈmũj̃.tʊ]. Mas nem mesmo os mais ferozes dos puristas cometem tal disparate.


   Nesse caso do 'muito', seria um problema escrever "muinto", ou seja lá como ela soe transcrita?


----------



## guihenning

A grafia é muito e só se aceita esta.


----------

